# New Redfish Setup - 6 or 7 Wt?



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

GLoomis CrossCurrent Pro-1 7 weight - $460 /Tibor Backcountry Wide aprox $300-425/ Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide 7 weight line $90


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

Stevie said:


> GLoomis CrossCurrent Pro-1 7 weight - $460 /Tibor Backcountry Wide aprox $300-425/ Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide 7 weight line $90


I got this same rod last year, and I absolutely love it. The only down side is you can't take it on a plane easily.


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

Stevie said:


> GLoomis CrossCurrent Pro-1 7 weight - $460 /Tibor Backcountry Wide aprox $300-425/ Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide 7 weight line $90



I Love my CC Pro-1 7 weight!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

If you are careful, you can squeeze the 1 pc rods into most vehicles, but the Loomis IMX Pro 7wt four piece would be a good alternative to the 1 pc Cross Current. If your budget allows, NRX 7wt is also a good choice.


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> If you are careful, you can squeeze the 1 pc rods into most vehicles, but the Loomis IMX Pro 7wt four piece would be a good alternative to the 1 pc Cross Current. If your budget allows, NRX 7wt is also a good choice.


How does the NRX 7 compare to the 8? Same rod scaled down or does it act differently?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Just curious as to what's up with your current rod?
Make model etc. of it's fly line?

What are your expectations for a new rod?


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

The current rod, sage foundation, seems to be a bit overkill for most of the slot reds and trout that I catch. Additionally, I need to send it into sage to have a warranty repair made as one of the wraps around an eye has begun to peel off. 

I am using SA frequency saltwater. I plan to upgrade this to SA grand slam to help at shorter distances. 

I’m hoping the new rod will have a bit more finesse for fighting the size fish I typically catch. I figure a six or seven weight should also be a bit less of a workout during my blind casting endeavors. I also would just like to have two rods available as when I send in my current rod for repairs I’ll be without a rod.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

There are other rods besides G Loomis ya know......

Also, don't think of your 8 wt as backup. Think of it as your heavy fly/windy day rod. A 6 wt is my personal favorite inshore rod and is an awesome pair to the 8 wt to have on the skiff. Very delicate, easy on the arm, and a blast to catch reds/trout on. Maybe if you could only have one rod, get the 7. If you already have a decent 8, get a 6. Just opens up more applications for you. If you like the foundation, try another Sage. Maybe a used One or X off ebay/classifieds. Every rod is different but most manufactures have a consistent "feel" to them. So if you like Sage, try another. Try some Loomis rods as suggested above and maybe those will feel perfect for you. If you are advancing in your cast, now is the time to test some different rods and manufacturers because one will fit your cast better than the rest.

Good Luck!!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

nehlz said:


> How does the NRX 7 compare to the 8? Same rod scaled down or does it act differently?


I still have the NRX 8wt 1 pc, but I sold the NRX 7wt 4 pc to make room for new Asquiths and IMX Pro 1pc rods. Not apples to apples comparison but the 4pc NRX 7 had a softer tip than the 1pc NRX 8, a classic one pc fly rod.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I am with SJROBIN on the NRX 7 vs. 8. I LOVE THE ONE PC 8!!! The 4pc 7 has a much softer tip almost like a wet noodle. I sold my 7, but have three NRX 8s, ...... just in case. The eight is one of the best rods I have ever casted.

BTW, I have a never been fished CC Pro 1, 7 weight I would like to sell.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

nehlz said:


> I got this same rod last year, and I absolutely love it. The only down side is you can't take it on a plane easily.


Just ask the pilot to hold it...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

SA, Cortland make up most of my lines. As I sure you've been told, you are not "casting" the fly, but the line.
I take a rod manufacturers weight as a suggestion for the line weight. (there are some very good fly fishermen who may disagree  )
I use a rods weight as the starting point for testing how well it "loads the rod". For what ever reason there are some who over line a rod for specific conditions, like short casts or wind. To me that's handicapping the rod. I get the best results with the least effort using what I consider the "proper line weight" which I determine by casting various line weights.
Unfortunately you can only learn what I mean from experience. 

There's a good chance that your 8 wt with a quality line that loads the rod properly will take it up a few notches in how well it casts and "feel",
that could be an 8 wt line, or higher/lower.

Here's where buying from a local shop can help. Some have display rods which you can cast. They might let you try casting a line from one of these rods on your rod.


As for a new rod I agree with Pierson that for a second rod going to a 6 might be the way to go.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

The IMX pro 7wt is nice and 4 piece which makes it nice to travel with. Tibor is nice but you can find some very nice nautilus for a fair price, and they have a sealed drag.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

all the top rods are good listed above. If you want to spend a bit less i would suggest the orvis recon or tfo axiom 2.

buy SA grand slam taper as the front load will help the bigger flies and in my opinion it is a taper with a lot of feel.

Dont go crazy on the reel... i love redfish fishing, but unless they are giants i would not consider them a high perfomance drag testing fish. Just get something decent that is sturdy and machined.

for what its worth my 8wt setup is an orvis recon, sa grand slam taper, galvan t8 reel.
my 7wt was ( i just replaced with the tfo listed above ) hardy proaxis 7wt, sa grand slam, bauer reel.

Unless money is no option get a rod that is less than $450 like i listed. The extra 5% the top high cost rods might give you, you honestly will not be able to access if you are just starting out.

good luck


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have yet to fish a one piece that is so much better than a 4 piece to get me to buy one given the travel limitations.

I'd look at a Sage SaltHD 6wt. Since you already have an 8 I'd rather have a 6 and the HD is plenty stout to use on a bit of a windy day. And if its that windy then you are going to use the 8 primarily anyway.

PS - just saw a guy selling a Method 6wt with a Nautilus reel and fly line for $700 in the classifieds section.....that would be worth a look. The method is a very very nice rod.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

TThere are some pretty darn good lower priced rods out there that will meet your needs as mightyrime says. The TFO Mangrove would also be a possible choice as well as an Echo ti.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Spend your $ on the rod. Huge fan of the 7 wt cross current 1 piece, never leaves my boat.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Teeser said:


> Got bit by the fly bug last summer after picking up an 8 at Sage Foundation combo. I’d like to purchase a new primary setup and use the foundation as backup.


I suggest you get another 8 wt rod, and use the line and reel you have for a bit.

Then try another 8 wt line that might fit the way you cast/fish better.

After you're happy with your rod and line pairing, then get another reel to make a back-up combo out of your old rod and line.

Only change one thing at a time.

And as for building a rod quiver you should go all even, or all odd, then backfill the gaps.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I visit the Florida panhandle a few times a year and would bring the rod with me. As such, I plan to stick with a 4 piece. 



Pierson said:


> Also, don't think of your 8 wt as backup. Think of it as your heavy fly/windy day rod. A 6 wt is my personal favorite inshore rod and is an awesome pair to the 8 wt to have on the skiff. Very delicate, easy on the arm, and a blast to catch reds/trout on. Maybe if you could only have one rod, get the 7. If you already have a decent 8, get a 6. Just opens up more applications for you.


Didn’t think of it like that - will definitely consider a 6. The concern I had was as being relatively new to fly fishing a 6 wt could prove to be a bit more difficult. However, if I have my 8 on the boat wind shouldn’t be a problem.



mro said:


> There's a good chance that your 8 wt with a quality line that loads the rod properly will take it up a few notches in how well it casts and "feel",
> that could be an 8 wt line, or higher/lower.
> 
> Here's where buying from a local shop can help. Some have display rods which you can cast. They might let you try casting a line from one of these rods on your rod.
> ...


I have SA grand slam on order and expect it to improve the feel of the foundation. I’ll be testing and purchasing from the local shop.



ifsteve said:


> PS - just saw a guy selling a Method 6wt with a Nautilus reel and fly line for $700 in the classifieds section.....that would be worth a look. The method is a very very nice rod.


While I understand buying used would likely be the best fiscal decision and allow flexibility in trying out new rods, I’m a big proponent of supporting small, local businesses. 



MariettaMike said:


> I suggest you get another 8 wt rod, and use the line and reel you have for a bit.
> 
> Then try another 8 wt line that might fit the way you cast/fish better.
> 
> ...


I definitely understand the logic behind this. However, I feel like a tournament bass fisherman every time I hook into a slot fish.

I appreciate everyone’s input!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Look at the tfo axiom 2. I bought one for my wife to start fly fishing but I’ve been taking it recently and like it a lot.

While I’m not laying out 80-100ft of line off it(not the best caster. Maybe possible for someone who is better) 60 is very doable for me with lightly weighted slot red sized flies. If and when you do stick into an over slot fish it gets really fun.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

As far as reels go, a local shop has Galvan Torques on sale for just under $300 for both the 6 and 7. Was curious if anyone had more recent feedback on these reels? Searches yielded a lot for sale..


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Pierson said:


> Also, don't think of your 8 wt as backup.
> 
> If you already have a decent 8, get a 6.


This. I always take two rods on the skiff...an 8wt (wind, larger flies) and a 6wt (finesse, smaller flies). Both are primary / main rods. I just grab the one that the situation calls for...although I normally start with the 6wt...


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Teeser said:


> As far as reels go, a local shop has Galvan Torques on sale for just under $300 for both the 6 and 7. Was curious if anyone had more recent feedback on these reels? Searches yielded a lot for sale..


Love the torque. I have the 8 which I got as my first 'nice' reel, upgrading from composite reels that I started off with. Day one I got into bonita with it and it was great. Smooth drag engagement, easy to adjust the drag, holds a good amount of backing, solid construction, and cheaper than a comparable nautilus, tibor, etc. That experience sold me on galvan reels and led me to the t6 when it came time to upgrade the 6 weight reel. I feel like the torque punches above it's class. Especially for under 300 I wouldn't think twice


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

also recommend a 8wt WF line strung on a 7wt fast action rod - in the moderate price range there is St Croix and Reddington. I have had great experiences with those plus higher end rods such as Loomis, Sage, Orvis, or Hardy - my 7wt Hardy Zepherous is probably what you are looking for - put some 8wt ridged line on it and you'll be good on all but the windiest days


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Check out Rugged Creek's GRP2 four piece rods. I understand they have more of a progressive fast action, so more forgiving while still packing a punch when you want it. They run $300 which is a nice price point for a very well-made rod. I'm getting ready to order an 8 wt.


----------



## Patassa (Jan 5, 2019)

Is it just nuts to even try to use a 5wt for reds? I've only fly fished for trout so I have a brand new Helios 3D and Mirage reel that I got for christmas. I could probably find a cheap 7wt and get a new spool for the mirage if I had to.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Lots of people us 6wts and quite a few use 5wts occasionally for slot reds. Great choices for accuracy and stealth. I think Rio makes a 5wt bonefish line. Better if you pair with a large arbor 6/7 or even 7/8 reel for the lighter fly rods.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Patassa said:


> Is it just nuts to even try to use a 5wt for reds? I've only fly fished for trout so I have a brand new Helios 3D and Mirage reel that I got for christmas. I could probably find a cheap 7wt and get a new spool for the mirage if I had to.


Use it I have caught reds on a 5 weight as said just make sure you have a little bigger reel.


----------



## tln1313 (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a new Scott Meridian 9’7wt paired to a Tibor Signature 7/8 that I’m hoping to use very soon on Reds and other saltwater targets...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

_I’m hoping the new rod will have a bit more finesse for fighting the size fish I typically catch._

Finesse in fly fishing, my point of view has more to do with the caster than the gear (exception, long leaders) but I totally agree to matching rod wt with the fishing conditions.

I don't know why some don't or can't cast large flies with 5/6 wt rods as I regularly throw med/large lead eyed 4" streamers with my 5 and small and medium poppers with the 6.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mro said:


> _I’m hoping the new rod will have a bit more finesse for fighting the size fish I typically catch._
> 
> Finesse in fly fishing, my point of view has more to do with the caster than the gear (exception, long leaders) but I totally agree to matching rod wt with the fishing conditions.
> 
> I don't know why some don't or can't cast large flies with 5/6 wt rods as I regularly throw med/large lead eyed 4" streamers with my 5 and small and medium poppers with the 6.


I throw small bream poppers on a 4 weight here is a small bass that inhaled it in my backyard pond.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I use 5 and 6 wt rods for reds all the time. They are not the right tool if it is blowing 20, but for my normal fishing I prefer smaller rods.
This is my favorite fly for reds even on a 5 wt.




  








18A71998-B506-4764-90D3-0B896E8197C0




__
Mike Geer


__
Jan 6, 2019




My favorite are fish fly






Mike


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Mike Geer said:


> This is my favorite fly for reds even on a 5 wt.


Is that a bunny strip tail? Hook size? Looks good.Thanks.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

All of my rods have gotten smaller as ive gotten older. I like larger reels ,oversize guides More often than not ,i step up line wt rather than rod. I can cast a 6 wt all day , 8-9 wt not so much


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I regularly use a 5 for reds. I've gotten more than a few on the 2 weight. It's about what you're throwing, not what you're throwing at. As a matter of fact, the last slot red I caught was caught on my 5 weight Recon.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

eightwt said:


> Is that a bunny strip tail? Hook size? Looks good.Thanks.


Thx, Yes Rabbit strip tail. I tie it in a bunch of sizes, but that one is #4 SC 15 because I use it on 4 lbs tippet.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Mike Geer said:


> I use it on 4 lbs tippet.


Don't think I could get away with that, too many oysters.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Yep oysters and grass are not your friend when fishing with 4 lbs.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Fight a Red on a 5wt




  








37BFDF69-D74F-45EA-892E-DE28291942FF




__
Mike Geer


__
Jan 9, 2019




Fighting a Red on a 5wt with 4 lbs tippet.






A typical 25” red caught on a 5 wt with 4 lbs. tippet.




  








1CC31293-E994-4875-94C5-9D4B71AE2993




__
Mike Geer


__
Jan 9, 2019




A Typical Texas Red caught on a 5wt with 4 lbs. tippet


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I love throwing my 6wt and that’s what i primarily use even in about 7-10mph winds, after that I will either go home or pull my 9wt. In mosquito lagoon I have friends that will use 4wt quite often but only in the winter. I probably won’t ever go down that small for redfish but to each there own! I’m using a diamondback 6wt and have been for about 1.5 years it’s a great budget rod at about 300$ and even better is the new mystic reaper x which I have 2 on the way to my house lol! I don’t like the idea of spending 8-900$ on a fly rod so I’ll stuck to my cheaper rods that can still cast 70-80ft


----------

